# new wheel



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well we rigged up a wheel for Dallas today but he won't use it! I didn't need to teach him how to on the first wheel, he just knew but idk what to do. I posted a video on the fb page Dallas and Shade


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

> Well we rigged up a wheel for Dallas today but . . .


Today? Mere hours? I wouldn't worry about it just yet.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

This morning at around 11, i was miffed because he's on a diet but he's gaining weight! So we made it out of a salad spinner bucket and a lazy Susan and wired it to the cage, but its 8 now and I've tried to get him to use it but I'm not sure if its because its a weaker plastic or because of something else but h3 won't use it


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Dont forget they are nocturnal. Give him a few nights. 
What kind of wheel?


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

its a salad spinner bucket with a lazy Susan thingy that's wired to the cage, I think ill just ask for csw for x mas


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Silent spinners are horrible wheels. I'd try and exchange it for a comfort wheel. 
Their little nails can get caught in the slit between the color and the white and rip the nail out. >.<
Def try and get the csw though better then any commercial wheel.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> Silent spinners are horrible wheels. I'd try and exchange it for a comfort wheel.
> Their little nails can get caught in the slit between the color and the white and rip the nail out. >.<
> Def try and get the csw though better then any commercial wheel.


She isn't using a Silent spinner. She made a wheel out of a Salad spinner. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> ShutUpAndSmile said:
> 
> 
> > Silent spinners are horrible wheels. I'd try and exchange it for a comfort wheel.
> ...


Got me too!  :lol:


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

haha I think I'll just order some csw as soon as I can 
-.- the wheel doesn't work now! So I'm just going to try to make another one with this cake keeper I bought today, but if it doesn't work then I'll be ordering 3. Soooo much money and work  maybe I'll ask for them for x mas...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

SpiritWolves1 said:


> haha I think I'll just order some csw as soon as I can
> -.- the wheel doesn't work now! So I'm just going to try to make another one with this cake keeper I bought today, but if it doesn't work then I'll be ordering 3. Soooo much money and work  maybe I'll ask for them for x mas...


 Try using a roller blade wheel , hedgehogs seem to have trouble getting the lazy susan bearing to turn.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

How would it work though? Like how would I get it to hook up?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here's a DIY link that may help  
http://hedgies.com/bucket_wheel.php


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol where would I buy the roller blade wheel?? Or could I take one off of a pair o have?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Ebay or something of that sort, roller blade wheels are common.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you have an old pair of roller blades, as long as the bearings are still in good shape, they will be fine to use. The first wheels I made for my gang I used the wheels off my girls roller blades. Make certain you clean them up well and then use some vaseline on the bearings.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome! I have 3 pairs of skates that we don't use because we live on a farm,ththis is going to be fun! Any chance anyone knows how to get the wheels off?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wheels come off easily if you have the right size/shape of screw driver bit. They aren't a standard size. Living on a farm, I'm sure you probably have a good collection of tools.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

lol your right about that XD that's whaty parents ask for on their birthday! I'll go get one and see what I can do! Thanks!!

Also I don't have any pipe so could I mount of in the cage?? If so how?


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Okay so i have the heelwheel attached to the bucket but don't have any pipe


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Nancy said:


> She isn't using a Silent spinner. She made a wheel out of a Salad spinner. :lol:


  lol Woops. I guess when I read the s and s I just jumped to silent spinners. 
I've never heard of a salad spinner. xD -googles-


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I can't attach it to the side of the cage as my bucket has nubs on it where the handle used to be so I'll buy some PVC as soon as I can


----------

